# 1978 Scrambler 36-36



## Lonestar (Sep 20, 2020)

Posting a Craigslist score, 1978 Schwinn Scrambler 36-36


----------



## macr0w (Dec 21, 2020)

Great score.
Love it.
I'd like to find a similar Mag Scrambler.


----------



## Norrin (Dec 23, 2020)

Sweet.


----------



## JRE (Dec 25, 2020)

Wow I had that exact bike when I was a kid except mine was a 83 and the fork was blue also.


----------



## JRE (Dec 25, 2020)

Whats the plan for it


----------

